# Nuevos estudios sobre los agujeros negros



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola amigos, acabo de ver un reportaje que a mí me pareció muy interesante y donde quiero compartir la información que capté.

Se trata de estudios sobre que es lo que pasa dentro de un agujero negro, sobre su estructura interna y sobre posibles efectos resultantes de ello.

Primero vale comentar que los estudios sobre estos fenómenos del universo tienen lugar en muchas universidades y centros de investigación y nuevos satélites que observando el universo nos dan mas datos. los científicos proceden como acostumbrado. Basándose en los datos existentes y en los modelos físicos relacionados se trata de extrapolar para, por un lado incluir los datos adicionales que se van coleccionando, por otro lado aplicar estos modelos físicos a tratar de crear descripciones, que en acuerdo con los modelos físicos existentes, tratan de crear modelos probables de lo que ocurre dentro de un agujero negro. Sabemos que la materia que es absorbida por el agujero negro gira cada vez mas rápido alrededor del agujero negro hasta llegar al horizonte. Ese horizonte representa el globo, donde la curvatura del espaciotiempo es tal, que hasta la luz, medio que sería capaz de informarnos lo que ocurre allí es incapaz de salir. Un objeto teórico que llegar a la superficie de tal globo o incluso al interior de este podría, teóricamente naturalmente, ver hacia el exterior, pero ningún observador externo podría percibir el objeto en la superficie o en el interior de este globo!

Esta materia absorbida en el sentido que alcanzó y pasó este horizonte, y aquí es donde se aplican los estudios, se encontraría en el interior del horizonte del agujero negro con otro globo concéntrico de radio menor. Este globo en el interior del horizonte del agujero negro representaría aquella parte interior del agujero negro, donde la curvatura del espaciotiempo fuera tal, que la materia desaparece por no poder cumplir mas los requisitos para ser parte de nuestro universo. Quizá ya han escuchado del objeto especulado que representaría el inverso de un agujero negro, un agujero blanco, donde esa materia que desaparece de nuestro universo al llegar a esa periferia interna del agujero negro donde la materia sesa de existir, volvería a aparecer en otro sitio. pero paremos allí y volvamos a lo que era nuevo para mi!

La materia que pasa por el horizonte del agujero negro continua acelerando, cosa que lo lleva a seguir una órbita en forma de caracol hasta llegar al globo interno donde deja de existir en nuestro universo. Se asume que dentro de agujeros negros en forma de esa materia orbitando acumula una magnitud energética inmensa y que en agujeros negros de extremo tamaño, cosa que en el universo que podemos percibir solo son un número muy reducido, existe la posibilidad que ese nivel energético alcance tal magnitud que un agujero negro podría explotar. El porqué esto sería fatal para nuestro universo no fui capaz de entender y creo que los que hicieron el documental no fueron muy explícitos, simplemente porque esto tampoco es entendido lo suficiente por nuestra ciencia actual para poder dar un explicación tan abstraída, que personas no especializadas lo puedan entender.

Pero muy interesante y sonando convincente para mi fue que aparentemente la ciencia está avanzando en sus estudios pudiendo aplicar los conocimientos existentes sobre los fenómenos físicos alrededor de los agujeros negros al interior de estos, capacitando así a los científicos a definir que tipo de datos buscar y como modelar tales aspectos para, aplicando los conocimientos mas avanzados de la ciencia, se pueden hacer simulaciones para así "ver" matemáticamente al interior de los agujeros negros!

Eso sí, he podido apreciar, a razón de mis investigaciones relacionadas a mi objetivo de aprender la metodología de diseño por modelación, de la que narro en otros hilos, que las universidades muchas de ellas ofrecen cursos de cosmología y ciencias relacionadas dentro de su curriculum del master y del doctorado. eso refleja que aparentemente el tema atrae muchos estudiantes y medios de financiación de investigaciones en este campo!


----------



## jpmonje (Dic 16, 2014)

Apasionante tema, muy sujeto a especulaciones y teorizaciones de todo tipo, ya que un "objeto" que no se puede ver, ni medir, ni pesar al menos en la forma tradicional, escapa a la posibilidad de ser probado científicamente con los métodos que usa la ciencia en la actualidad.
Respecto a la posibilidad de que un hipotético observador se sitúe en el interior de un agujero negro (si tal cosa fuera posible), al mirar hacia afuera solo vería un firmamento luminoso formado por los electrones y fotones atrapados en el horizonte de sucesos, y nada más que eso. Y en cuanto a la posibilidad de que un agujero supermasivo estalle con consecuencias funestas para nosotros, deduzco que tal idea surge de una interpretación de los principios de conservación de la materia y la energía. Dado que toda materia y energía queda atrapada en un agujero negro y no vuelve a salir, se supone que existe un límite para la acumulación de masa y energía en un mismo punto (al igual que esos animalillos que comen y comen hasta estallar) pasado el cual se produciría el supuesto estallido. La partícula de más alta energía que se conoce y solo en forma teórica, todos la conocemos como la partícula del big-bang, pues debería ser este el punto crítico de masa y energía para que un agujero negro explote. Y ya sabemos lo que pasó luego del big-bang.
Ahora bien, todos estos supuestos se basan en la aceptación de que en el interior de los agujeros negros rigen las mismas leyes de la física que para nosotros, lo cual no podemos probar, pero tampoco quita que pueda ser de otro modo. Pienso, que si tomamos en cuenta que el universo se nos muestra de una forma infinitamente ordenada y matemáticamente precisa, las teorías caóticas no hallan demasiado sustento. Sería más lógico suponer que un agujero negro se extingue desdoblandose en un plano espacio-temporal diferente al nuestro, donde ocurre allí la verdadera explosión. Creo que la ciencia aún está en pañales para comprender ciertas cuestiones y procesos, puede que sean necesarias varias generaiones aún para entender al espacio-tiempo como a la epidermis de la eternidad en movimiento.
Bueno me fui por las ramas, jaja, no me den mucha bolilla, sigo estos temas, saludos.


----------

